# Insane trout fishing



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Today was out of controll. I really don't know how many we caught. We were limited out by 10:30.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes it was David! I had a blast! We went to work on em today!


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!
C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December! C'mon 1 December!


----------



## sosborne (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work david and dale, you guys are slaying em ha


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats on another big catch!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

What else would you expect, Dave knows Trout. Pretty work


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's awesome that u catch all these guys but do u really have to slay all these fish. What has ever happened to catch and release


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

We do plenty of catch and release. It is up to the charter. If they are paying and want to throw them all back that is fine with me. If it is a striper charter and they want to keep thier legal limit what is the diffrence....let me ask you this..If you pay for a Trout charter are you going to throw them all back? I have had lots of 9,10,11, and even a few 12 lb trout throw back on my boat...Would you throw back a 10 lb Trout?..The point is this. Empty livewells don't make very good pictures...And most of what guys say they catch is B.S.. A picture is worth a thousand words. And don't think for a second that those fish jump in the boat in there. I wish everyone threw back their catch. It sure would make it a lot easier to clean my boat.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Trout taste good. If ya pay for your fishing license and you know how to catch em then you ought to be able to take your limit once a day. Nice haul by the way!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The largest yesterday was a little over 7 lbs.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I trout fish almost everyday when there in season and I catch plenty 6-9 lber and I throw them all back. Only time I keep them is if he's not going to make it due to a swallowed hook or so.. if I catch a 12 ill just take a pic with a sh1t eating grin and send him back on his way. dont get me wrong some people have never even seen a 4 lb trout and think it is a trophy in there eyes and it is. But the point I'm trying to make is when u go out there is no reason to limit out on these guys when one fis will feed 2 people for dinner why keep 30


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Everyone catches plenty of 6 to 9 lb Trout...Got any pictures? See my point? Without pictures it is just a fish story. You may be the best trout fisherman in the world but without either knowing you or proof no one will take you seriously. Believe me. It really gets old when guys try to put a negative spin on a great day of fishing by putting a black cloud over it.( I catch Trout like that every day),( Those Trout are easy to catch) . Not true. I am sure that there are plenty of guys that catch plenty of Trout that never take any pictures or never keep one...Let those same guys start a guide service and see how many trips they get.


----------



## Flounder Bounder (Jun 20, 2011)

Just as everyone else has stated here and on tidalfish we all understand paying for a charter, keeping a trophy fish and everything. But this fishery has been in serious decline for many years and now that its making somewhat of a recovery everyone begins to exploit it and I can be put to blame as well keeping atleast 5he's bigger specks a season but catching and keeping 30 of our local breeding class fish is pretty ridiculous( let alone there was two fishermen and a captain and 30 fish were kept I can gaurentee the captain did not catch or keep 10claiming of those fish) this kind of exploitation of natural resources is what creates the declines in population that have been seen in the past, as well trout is no good frozen so why allow a large amount of healthy fish to go to waste. I for one cannot wait till the VMRC gets there heads out of there butts and limits the amount per person as well as much more strident regulations on commercial fishing and by catch, im not trying to be an a**hole but it seems that you all are.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

just a few that i have pics for at the moment.
i fish to fish not to impress. its a life style for me not something to do. i just dont understand slayin 30 six pounders for a picture to say i had a good time.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice catch Rat. looks like you guys had a great day.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> just a few that i have pics for at the moment.
> i fish to fish not to impress. its a life style for me not something to do. i just dont understand slayin 30 six pounders for a picture to say i had a good time.


 Some people dont understand Conservation.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*







All I know is those Trout are in trouble. I won't be looseing any sleep. I throw back plenty and I don't follow other guys around or steal their spots or techniques. I feel good at the end of the day and my customers leave with a big smile on their face.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

U don't see the point ignorance is bliss but if u heard that if the netters hauled in 5000 lbs of trout u would one of the first to holler about them over fishing


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't like Trout being netted any better than you. I do plenty of catch and release trips.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One could make the same argument that catching and keeping a cooler full of crabs....aka a bushel worth....is overkill. However, it's within the limits of the fishing laws. I try to fill er up on those occasions I have a chance to get out to the pier. I spend my money on bait, transportation, and admission fees. My goal is to bring home a catch. I do my best to achieve that goal. 
Everyone is entitled to catch up to what is allowed. Not many can say they have ever had the opportunity to do so cause fishing is fishing. You have good days and you have not so good days. More likely the latter in most cases.

Grown azz *rule abiding* adults don't need to be told what they can and can't keep. If the fish police aren't on their backs ....it's a non issue.
This is a fishing board....Pier and Surf to be exact. And last I checked.....it's the place to post up reports and pictures. Unless Matt decides to change the name to Peer and Surge.


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

right on brother preach it ...but it is pro choice..sum just jealous and some envy...but all an all the real fishermans are the one's feeding the table at the end of the day..there are still , fishermans and hunter's out here, i hope...an not grocery store house wife's!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Who says its in Decline??????*



Flounder Bounder said:


> Just as everyone else has stated here and on tidalfish we all understand paying for a charter, keeping a trophy fish and everything. But this fishery has been in serious decline for many years and now that its making somewhat of a recovery everyone begins to exploit it and I can be put to blame as well keeping atleast 5he's bigger specks a season but catching and keeping 30 of our local breeding class fish is pretty ridiculous( let alone there was two fishermen and a captain and 30 fish were kept I can gaurentee the captain did not catch or keep 10claiming of those fish) this kind of exploitation of natural resources is what creates the declines in population that have been seen in the past, as well trout is no good frozen so why allow a large amount of healthy fish to go to waste. I for one cannot wait till the VMRC gets there heads out of there butts and limits the amount per person as well as much more strident regulations on commercial fishing and by catch, im not trying to be an a**hole but it seems that you all are.


The folks making the rules or the fishermen??? 
What makes you think that Catch and Release is good for a fish?? 
No laws were broke, I run a guide service as well and Rat is right its the paying parties choice, plain and simple.. 

The true problem lies not with coms or recs but with mis management of our reasource.. 

JAM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Congrats on a nice mess of fish


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Wild sidearm you wouldnt know anything about trout fishing if I hadnt shown you where the spot is. Also, none of those trout are close to 12 lbs.


----------



## jcm_101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hot ditch trout don't count. That's like catching them in an aquarium


----------



## jcm_101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice mess of fish BTW. Good work.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Dropinbrix..That is funny stuff...Here is what a 12 lb Trout looks like


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dropin I fish other places than the ditch for trout and another thing is I never claimed to catch 1 over 12 lb. Just stating what I would do only posted pics to show I do catch some fish. I was just trying to make a point and I think after fishing for them for about 7 yrs I might know ltl bit about them


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It's O.K....he was just kidding. We know you catch plenty of Trout. I am going to have to try that Mirrolure Egg sinker rig.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

My Guilt
I confess to being one of those that, within the framework of legal fishing,both charter and private, brought about the decline of the gray trout. 
Remember that next time you catch a legal gray trout...and it is the ONLY ONE YOU CAN KEEP.
Speckled trout are doing real good...right now. The time for catch and release (see under striped bass,channel bass,gray trout,the humble menhaden) is when the resource is NOT in trouble...i.e. NOW.

BA


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Egg tinker was more of a joke but hey


----------

